# To the drunk at my back door...



## warfish (Feb 25, 2012)

Around 3:30 in the morning last night I was awoke to the sound of a thump at my back door.  I ran to the back window and could see a person sitting on my back porch with there back against the door, motion sensing lights tripped and a full 200 watts shining down on him.  At this point I am still not dressed so I yell through the window for him to get the ...  off my property, he starts looking around in every direction except where the voice was coming from, I yell for another 20 seconds or so and at this point I can see the guy is extremely confused and disoriented but he finally decides that maybe this voice he is hearing is right, and he should leave.  So he stands up, stumbles into my bbq, knocks over my ceramic fire pit, and does a combination of running and stumbling the rest of the way out of my yard.  
I was of course pretty worked up and upset over the whole incident, but this morning I can't help but to feel bad for scaring the crap out of the poor guy!  

To the drunk, no it was not god yelling at you, just an angry home owner protecting his property.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 25, 2012)

Lmfao!!!!

Poor guy..


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 25, 2012)

Hope the firepit is ok!  I'm so sorry Warfish. I think someone put some Rufalin in my beer at the block party or something. I lost my phone and didnt make it home till 5am....Seriously, thought it was god telling me to bone the ef out.:ignore:









:rofl:


----------



## Hick (Feb 25, 2012)

hee hee og I was gonna say I just was wanting
 to know if he wanted to go fishin''...:confused2:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 25, 2012)

warfish said:
			
		

> Around 3:30 in the morning last night I was awoke to the sound of a thump at my back door. I ran to the back window and could see a person sitting on my back porch with there back against the door, motion sensing lights tripped and a full 200 watts shining down on him. At this point I am still not dressed so I yell through the window for him to get the ... off my property, he starts looking around in every direction except where the voice was coming from, I yell for another 20 seconds or so and at this point I can see the guy is extremely confused and disoriented but he finally decides that maybe this voice he is hearing is right, and he should leave. So he stands up, stumbles into my bbq, knocks over my ceramic fire pit, and does a combination of running and stumbling the rest of the way out of my yard.
> I was of course pretty worked up and upset over the whole incident, but this morning I can't help but to feel bad for scaring the crap out of the poor guy!
> 
> To the drunk, no it was not god yelling at you, just an angry home owner protecting his property.


 

Be mighty sorry bout that pilgrem just me  out to try be makin new pilgrem friends be to much shine wont happin gain. LOL

Might get yurself a dog ur wolf be keepin folk like me back ur yur pet fed.

respect friend im chucklin

BWD


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 25, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> hee hee og I was gonna say I just was wanting
> to know if he wanted to go fishin''...:confused2:


I want to go fishing


----------



## warfish (Feb 25, 2012)

If I had known it was just a fishing invite I would have been much more cordial!  

OG, the clay fire pit was okay thankfully, picked it back upright and she is good to go, so no harm no foul other than a scare for me and him, lol.

Backwoods, I don't have a dog but what was funny is when I ripped the door open my normally very timid cat pounced out the door right into the open and let out a huge hiss!  He was thinking he was protecting me, hehe.  He would not leave the back window until the sun came up after that.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 25, 2012)

My dogs would of met him and it would not have been pretty. Guy is lucky stepping foot on a property he didnt get hurt other than a firepit.


----------



## warfish (Feb 25, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> My dogs would of met him and it would not have been pretty. Guy is lucky stepping foot on a property he didnt get hurt other than a firepit.


Your really right on this one.  Had I been dressed and was able to open the door sooner it may not have been a laughing matter.  It really wasn't until he began to run that I realized he was harmless.  I have thought about how it could have gone bad for sure.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 25, 2012)

warfish said:
			
		

> If I had known it was just a fishing invite I would have been much more cordial!
> 
> OG, the clay fire pit was okay thankfully, picked it back upright and she is good to go, so no harm no foul other than a scare for me and him, lol.
> 
> Backwoods, I don't have a dog but what was funny is when I ripped the door open my normally very timid cat pounced out the door right into the open and let out a huge hiss! He was thinking he was protecting me, hehe. He would not leave the back window until the sun came up after that.


 
Glad yual be safe. Animals pets fur some be loyal and very protective ifin yual take care and listen, they will give to what you take,

BWD


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 25, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> My dogs would of met him and it would not have been pretty. Guy is lucky stepping foot on a property he didnt get hurt other than a firepit.


It not my dog you gotta worry about...its the Remi 870 with the rifled hollowpoint slugs. :rofl:



@ 100 yards


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 25, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 26, 2012)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> It not my dog you gotta worry about...its the Remi 870 with the rifled hollowpoint slugs. :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> @ 100 yards


 
Be good fur moose and deer too 

BWD


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 26, 2012)

See if I stop by your house to smoke a joint again


----------



## Jericho (Feb 26, 2012)

Hehe, Lucky it wasn't my door. They would have got a bucket of cold water over them if it had been. Best thing to sober up a drunk. Lived on top of a bar with 2 more opposite for a year. I always had a bucket of water by the window on the weekend.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 26, 2012)

Be a bucket of bear piss at mine be sure they aint comin back without me smellin them comin 

BWD


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 26, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Be a bucket of bear piss at mine be sure they aint comin back without me smellin them comin
> 
> BWD


 
With that bucket setting around, you don't smell nothing but it.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 26, 2012)

Bushmans pot of pori my friend 

BWD


----------



## Irish (Feb 26, 2012)

i seen that trick before...sounds like he pulled it off on you too...he was prolly sober as you, but power of suggestion got him out of your yard without a shot being fired...

you've been tagged...

hard telling if he will be back, but its an old rippers trick to act drunk, come messing around your back door area just to test out what response they will get, before making entry, and robbing you blind...

crackheads only understand what no tresspassing means when thier picking birdshot out of thier backside!

i would set up some security on that back door area myself, even if its a dummy cam with battery operated light, or a driveway sensor to warn you. 

favor fortunes the prepared...


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 26, 2012)

Irish said:
			
		

> i seen that trick before...sounds like he pulled it off on you too...he was prolly sober as you, but power of suggestion got him out of your yard without a shot being fired...
> 
> you've been tagged...
> 
> ...


 

Maybe some here to consider friend; absorb what yual need to gain safe trail. Here ifin yual need me.

BWD


----------



## nvthis (Feb 26, 2012)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> It not my dog you gotta worry about...its the Remi 870 with the rifled hollowpoint slugs. :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> @ 100 yards


 
I love my 870 

Dang OG, you be in some desert bro.. Looks like freakin' Iraq


----------



## warfish (Feb 26, 2012)

Irish said:
			
		

> i seen that trick before...sounds like he pulled it off on you too...he was prolly sober as you, but power of suggestion got him out of your yard without a shot being fired...
> 
> you've been tagged...
> 
> ...


I do have motion sensing lights back there and in the front and the sides, he had set off at least the sides and was sitting under the ones in the back, a full 200 watts 3 feet from him blazing down on him.  Maybe he was cold and getting warm under them, lol.


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 28, 2012)

This thread :rofl:





			
				nvthis said:
			
		

> I love my 870
> 
> Dang OG, you be in some desert bro.. Looks like freakin' Iraq


That be our lovely BLM land in California! 

Basically here:


----------

